

Natal: Bootstrap ClojureScript React Native Apps - dmotz
https://github.com/dmotz/natal

======
mfikes
This makes it extremely easy to try out React Native with ClojureScript. Natal
automates pretty much everything—you just type `natal MyProjectName` and you
are up and running.

